# This is what to look forward to.



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

This is from last year but this is what I get into every time it gets windy and actually this is mild compared what it can be.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

gotta love the storage units. I have a couple big compounds to do. not fun with drifts.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Can we turn this thread into our favorite old plowing pics? Like big storms we've had?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Those storage units look fun. What kind of plow are you running SP?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

looks like a western. I can see that chain lift


----------



## C.Solan (Jan 20, 2009)

cant wait any longer


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

albhb3;1117687 said:


> looks like a western. I can see that chain lift


Nope, its a Meyer.


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

looks like a meyers lift arm and lights


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Definitely not a Western.


----------



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Its a Meyer Poly*



Pinky Demon;1117603 said:


> Those storage units look fun. What kind of plow are you running SP?


It's a Meyer 8' Poly. 
Speaking of storage units. Here is one I came across last year.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

^ end unit available: Comes with a shovel!


----------



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol. Maybe it should come with a snow blower instead.


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

I do a complex that looks about the same as your first 2 pictures. There's never anywhere to put the snow that doesn't block something...it's a PIA.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

How do you get all that snow out from between those units with a straight blade OP?


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

The drifts defiantly suck mtgs only way to get rid of em is to move as much as you can with the Plow and then get the shovel out and move the rest I own two buildings with 58 total units and yea the shoveling sucks lol


----------



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1120983 said:


> How do you get all that snow out from between those units with a straight blade OP?


All of those units that I do are ours and they have them in the lease that you are responsible for the snow in front of your door but usually when the side walk crews get done (13 2-3 man crews)they will clean up the 1500 doors and then we have to go back with the plows.


----------



## wj4play (Nov 25, 2010)

speaking of last year in Iowa, here is after the 17" we got










and then the next storm









Oh yea, Hi all


----------



## wj4play (Nov 25, 2010)

wholly cow..... wheres our snow????

Bueller.....Bueller.....Buelle*r....Bueller....Bueller.....Bu*eller...Bueller...Bueller...Bu*eller...Bueller...Bueller...Bu*eller...Bueller...Bueller...Bu*eller...???


----------

